
Sketching on the iPhone - newsit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ogvN3nNBa8
======
zokier
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRbnn7D3qbI>

imho n900 still gets less love than it deserves

------
baran
Has anyone used the Pogo Stylus? Anyone have any thoughts on the best stylus
to use for the iPhone?

------
swombat
Heh, this will be possible on the iPad too. Wacom must be shaking in their
boots.

